# staza (IT)



## Bocconcino

Ciao a tutti, ho gauardato in tutti i vocabolari, ma purtroopo nn ho trovato la parola che cerco, cioè "staza". Se nn sapete che cosa è guardate le immagini su google sotto "staza opaska". Vi ringrazio in anticipo

[


Scusatemi degli errori, naturalmente "guardato" e "purtroppo"


----------



## Jana337

Hm... Ho guardato le immagini ma non riesco a capire cos'è. Non sai per caso il nome inglese? Puoi spiegare a cosa serve questa staza?

Jana


----------



## Bocconcino

Non so nemmeno come te lo devo spiegare: è tipo una fasciatura da "premere"


----------



## Bocconcino

Hai presente quando ti fanno le analisi del sague?  Allora li usano proprio "staza", così è molto più facile prendere il sangue.


----------



## Jana337

Sì, ormai capisco bene però non so come si chiama neanche in ceco.  Accennerò questo thread a qualcuno che lo potrebbe sapere. 

Jana


----------



## You little ripper!

Si chiama un _quick release tourniquet_ in inglese. In Italiano credo che si chiami _laccio emostatico._ Link


----------



## Elisa68

Sì Charles, quello del tuo link è il _laccio emostatico_. 
Purtroppo non capisco bene quello che si vede con _staza opaska_.


----------



## You little ripper!

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Sì Charles, quello del tuo link è il _laccio emostatico_.
> Purtroppo non capisco bene quello che si vede con _staza opaska_.


Era questo a cui ti riferivi? Link


----------



## Thomas1

I'm not sure if this will be of any help. I don't understand a word in Italian and just suppose you want to translate "staza opaska" into Italian.

I'll try to explain the word staza (I guess it's a problem here). There's no such word in Polish--I think it's a proper name gven to "opaska zaciskowa/uciskowa" which is translated into English "tourniquet."
Here's a site advertising it.

Hope this helps,
Thomas


----------



## Elisa68

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Era questo a cui ti riferivi? Link


Sì Charles. Nel mio immaginario il laccio emostatico è questo.


----------



## Bocconcino

Ciao ragazzi, grazie di tutto. Cmq la "opaska staza" ve la mettono quando vi fanno le analisi del sangue, così a molto più facile trovare la vena giusta per prendere/togliere il sangue, è di gomma o di un'altra stoffa e ve la mettono un pochino più sopra del gomito. Guardate la parola corrispondente "jetpull", saluti a tutti


----------



## You little ripper!

Bocconcino said:
			
		

> Ciao ragazzi, grazie di tutto. Cmq la "opaska staza" ve la mettono quando vi fanno le analisi del sangue, così a molto più facile trovare la vena giusta per prendere/togliere il sangue, è di gomma o di un'altra stoffa e ve la mettono un pochino più sopra del gomito. Guardate la parola corrispondente "jetpull", saluti a tutti


_Jetpull _appears to be a brand name. It is a specific type of _quick release tourniquet._
Jetpull® Tourniquet
http://www.medcareproducts.com/images/jpull.jpg
_Jetpull® Tourniquet

You could translate that as 'laccio emostatico Jetpull' I suppose._


----------



## Bocconcino

Grazie


----------



## You little ripper!

Bocconcino said:
			
		

> Grazie


You're welcome.


----------

